# buffedCast Episode 197: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## Launethil (15. Juni 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! 

Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 197. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ultimo01 (15. Juni 2010)

Ich Fang mal an:

Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr WoW Verändern könntet? Egal ob Landschaft oder Talentbäume.


Also ich würde ja gerne die Pala Bubbles Wegmachen weil die so dermaßen nerven im Bg -.-


Edit: Verlost ihr eig Dieses Jahr wieder Cataclysm Beta Keys? =)


----------



## Paradiso (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

die nächsten großen Cataclysm Infos sind raus und viele Leute sind vom Wegfall der vorher vorgestellten Feature enttäuscht.
Wie denkt Ihr wird sich das Glyphensystem ändern und inwiefern wird sich die Anzahl der aktiven Inschriftenkundler verändern?
Denn ich denke,dass nach maximal 1 Monat keiner mehr die Glyphen gebrauchen kann und nur durch das Item womit man seine Verteilung ändern kann wird es sich
wohl schwer Gold verdienen lassen, da die Dunkelmondkarten nach dem ersten großen Patch auch wieder out sind...

Zudem habe ich noch eine andere Frage... Wieso wird eigentlich eure Aion Seite nicht mehr wirklich aktualisiert o.ä. ?

Lg,
Andi


Info: Dieser Post wurde mit einem Iphone, Ipad oder Ipod Touch geschrieben.


----------



## Paradiso (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

die nächsten großen Cataclysm Infos sind raus und viele Leute sind vom Wegfall der vorher vorgestellten Feature enttäuscht.
Wie denkt Ihr wird sich das Glyphensystem ändern und inwiefern wird sich die Anzahl der aktiven Inschriftenkundler verändern?
Denn ich denke,dass nach maximal 1 Monat keiner mehr die Glyphen gebrauchen kann und nur durch das Item womit man seine Verteilung ändern kann wird es sich
wohl schwer Gold verdienen lassen, da die Dunkelmondkarten nach dem ersten großen Patch auch wieder out sind...

Zudem habe ich noch eine andere Frage... Wieso wird eigentlich eure Aion Seite nicht mehr wirklich aktualisiert o.ä. ?

Lg,
Andi


Info: Dieser Post wurde mit einem Iphone, Ipad oder Ipod Touch geschrieben.


----------



## d2wap (15. Juni 2010)

knappe reaktioszeit für uns user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



generell würde mich interessieren - wie die meisten - was ihr von den catalysm-streichungen haltet: insbesondere das ändern des gildenlevelsystem und pfad der titanen.
in anderen spielen sind beide komponenten enthalten - und funktionieren im einklang mit der spielmechanik.
ich denke hier an age of conan: das hat beides: ein gildenlevelsystem sowie einen "pfad der titanen" in dem man unabhängig vom skill schwerpunkte definieren kann.

was denkt ihr, hat blizzard dazu veranlasst?
in meinen augen können auch casuals und anfänger damit umgehen und sich darauf einstellen...


----


mal ne frage an die star wars fans: wird das neue star wars mmo eine offene beta haben - oder wie lego universe - eine geschlossene beta?
was fändet ihr besser?


----------



## Alletuni (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo buffed Team,

glaubt ihr, dass das Thema Housing / Gildenhousing noch in WoW Einzug halten wird? Oder hat sich das Thema Housing durch andere Spiele schon abgenutzt?

Bei Housing könnte Blizzard ja auch ne Menge KrimsKrams für die Hauser / Gildenhallen über den Shop verkaufen ;-)

Hehe das gäbe wieder ein Gemotze und Geheule.

Freue mich wieder auf euren Cast.

Grüße

Olli

PS denkt ich intern darüber nach von Flash auf z.B. html5 umzustellen damit z.B. Auch Mobpfel (Mobile Äpfel) in Genuß eurer tollen Beiträge kommen können?


----------



## Ramses_XX (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffies...

ich hab 2 fragen:
1. vor kurzen ist ja der jumpgate trailer erschienen. ist irgentwie bekannt, wieweit der entwicklungsstand des spiels ist?
2. ist es möglich, dass ihr mal welche der playata jungs vors mikro zerrt? mich würde zb. interessieren, ob sich eine firma dieser art überhaupt rentiert...

ps: und noch eine frage an flo: ist der name des Nazgul in Dol Guldur eigentlich bekannt geworden? ich hatte ja die vermutung geäußert, es könne sich um Khamul handeln.... (flo weiß sicher noch worum es geht?^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

1. Was hört ihr so für Musik?

2. Wann startet die Beta? (Ist schon langsam ein Running-Gag geworden)

3. Wie findet ihr, dass Garrosh, Thrall von seinem Thron ablöst?


----------



## Gaara87 (15. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin auch von mir,

also ich hab auch 2 Fragen.

Kurz vorweg... Ich arbeite in der Steuerverwaltung (*in Deckung geh*)

Wie findet ihr die schon vorhandenen Gildensteuersysteme in MMOs? Und wie fändet ihr so ein System in WoW?

Wir haben die letzten Tage eine Fortbildung in "soziale Kompetenzen" bekommen um den Kontakt zu den Steuerpflichtigen zu verbessern.

Könnt ihr mal die "soziale Komponente" in WoW etc. diskutieren?


Danke euch und hoffe auf einen guten Cast

Gruß Gaara87


----------



## apfelmusmann (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn ihr am Abend nicht normal mit euren Leuten raiden geht sondern mal in die Rolle des Boss schlüpfen könntetwelcher Boss wärt ihr gerne ?


----------

